# PSB Synchrony One issue



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, so my other post was about me having issues with my XPA-1 amp, which turned out to be the speaker instead. You can check that post out if you want, but I basically followed it down to the speaker by eliminating each and every variable possible, which I should've just found my Multimeter in the first place. That would've been easier if it was easy to find.

I have on now though, and I measure my Synchrony Ones:
Good speaker: 3.5 to 3.8 ohms across both speaker inputs (they're biwireable)
Bad Speaker: 0.8ohm across both speaker inputs

I've measured them both several times and this is what I keep coming up with. This explains why my XPA-1 kept shutting down as I increased the volume up to even a quarter of the limit, but I'm not sure what's wrong with the speaker!

The speaker still sounds fine, not blown, not smoking, nothing out of the ordinary, no destortion. Is this a problem on the crossover of the speaker? Why the extremely low ohm load?

I'm contacting my dealer, who was from Audiogon, and I'm contacting PSB. I'm hoping for good news.

Any suggestions as to why?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jason...

I know it has been a while, but did you ever figure this out?

I am basically just curious as to what the issue may have been.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, sir. It was one of the three woofers that went bad.

I was puzzled because there was no warning signs, no pop, noise, distortion, nothing.

I took each woofer out of the problem speaker and measured resistance and one measured 0.6 ohms while the other two measure approximately 9.5 ohms.

I received a new woofer from PSB, but I haven't had time to reinstall it and move my mains back out. I'm sure it will fix the problem though.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad you figured it out.


----------

